# To many shampoos?



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Might have to many shampoos:thumb:


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

No never have too meany


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Never make it to the end of a bottle before buying more for some insane reason


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

I have that habit bought a shampoo yesterday to try to find I got another today it's a Obsession


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

And autobrite lux suds on its way


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one! I've got a couple more in the garage somewhere, just simonez and zymol from a good few years ago


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Think I have 5 different ones. It's always better to have too many than run out of a bottle lol. Whenever I used to wash my car and started actually liking cleaning it I would always buy one product for around a tenner, rather then take it to the local car wash. Now I have quite a few items.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

What's your favourite Danny?


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Used optimum yesterday and impressed me a lot !


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh great, that means I have to get that now! I keep going back to 901 as default, seems to give a little bit more in my opinion.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

you should see how many there are around my bath - does my head in! :lol:


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Its a simple formula i use to calculate the right quantity to have.

n+1=correct level

n is current quantity

Its great and this formula can be used for anything, though be warned if used on cars or bikes the mrs can get annoyed (other things like wheels, engines and detailing stuff is easier to hide!!!)

Think i currently have 5 - 7 shampoos


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

hmm i have 3 versions in my boot at all times


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I thought I had too many bottles of shampoo, ONR, Optimum Car Shampoo and some Meguiars. You are all mad or have way too much money


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I know the feeling. I've added to them since this photo was taken, but shampoos are my favourite detailing treat :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got loads as well.AG/AF/Dodo/3M/Megs.I'm gonna order some White Satin later for no reason whatsoever..


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Scratcher , you need to add 901 if you haven't used it yet, I really like it. Just washed the wife's car and coming round on AF lather after not thinking much of it, might have used wrong dilution first time, not sure.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I bought a gallon of CG Maxi Suds 2 ages ago, can see that lasting me quite a while as a little goes a long way. Good job it smells as good as it does else i'd be getting bored of it


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

knightstemplar said:


> Scratcher , you need to add 901 if you haven't used it yet, I really like it. Just washed the wife's car and coming round on AF lather after not thinking much of it, might have used wrong dilution first time, not sure.


I have lather and needs a bit more than my other shampoos but great shampoo


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I don't see any Carlack shampoo?


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm too shampooholic


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hows about this Orchard Autocare 2000:1 Bramley Bubble Bath!!!

Well here is is folks, we have been testing this for quite some time and after a lengthy sample test everyone who uses it loves it as well!!

AT LAST PROPER SHAMPOO>>> Lots of bubbles!! its not shampoo if there are no bubbles. As a detailer I hate using shampoos jampacked with cheap surfactant to make teh water "slick" simply as it leave a film on the car and is not a pure shampoo in my eyes for it to work and help in teh wash process I agree you need to reduce drag when mitting or sponging which ever is your preferred weapon of choice! The best way to reduce drag is to add air into teh equasion and how do you get air in????? Yep you guessed it Bubbles!! now 2000:1 is where it stars at to many bubbles then just uses less yep thats right use less than 7.5ml of product for 15L of water insane dilution ratio's.. will be available for sale in a few weeks so keep an eye out on some cracking launch deals!!!

Ochard Autocare: REdefining Detailing!!!


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

I feel my collection is suddenly insufficient!!

I only have the one shampoo which is the 5l tub of Autoglym shampoo and conditioner.

At the risk of sounding daft, what differences are there between the shampoos? 

Is it the way they feel/smell to use or do some work better on some things and not others, 

How do you choose and why?

Any recommendations would be greatly received.


Adam


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I just seem to clear a few out & the go and buy some more! :wall:

I have 5 (at the mo)

Wolf's white satin - my fave :argie:
Britemax clean max
Zaino Z7
Espuma astro
CG / DW extreme bubblewash charity shampoo (haven't used this yet) http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=262290&highlight=charity


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I got 5lt of espuma stuff chemical guys mr.pink  Maguries nextgen big bootle defentive wax and 3 bottles of auto glym stuff haha so plenty of shampoos and ive no idea why haha


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Danny_Leeds said:


> No never have too meany


Yes you can, if i washed every day i dont think i would use them all.


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

james_death said:


> Yes you can, if i washed every day i dont think i would use them all.


Got to have stock haha like trying new shampoo and now have a collection


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

ADW111S said:


> I feel my collection is suddenly insufficient!!
> 
> I only have the one shampoo which is the 5l tub of Autoglym shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> ...


 My favourite is duragloss 901 but others I like are Wolfs White Satin and Auto Finesse Lather, all good at what they are meant to do, clean and rinse easy.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Ronnie, you had to go and put a spanner in the works:lol: I will have to try yours next.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

knightstemplar said:


> Ronnie, you had to go and put a spanner in the works:lol: I will have to try yours next.


Will give you a shout when we get it in production and hook you up with some!! :thumb:


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

That would be great, thanks:thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Omg..... How many !! it must take u hours to make your mind up !!


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Buckweed said:


> Omg..... How many !! it must take u hours to make your mind up !!


I have to do eeny meeny miny moe


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've always got 7 or 8 shampoos on the go at once! Too many shampoos? Never!!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats not much at all,I must have at least 15


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

It is a slight bane of my life. But I like the choice as it is propably the most used product for me. Have a load of waxes but they only come out to play now and then and its the same with polishes etc but a shampoo is used each time.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I buy more so that "I don't run out" but then remember that I still have items from
My previous thinking "Ooo mustn't run out" :lol:


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Ross said:


> Thats not much at all,I must have at least 15


Favourite Ross?


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

-Raven- said:


> I've always got 7 or 8 shampoos on the go at once! Too many shampoos? Never!!!


Favourite Raven?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think you are doing too badly there, I expected a lot more. I have a similar amount, justify it by picking the one I think will suit the routine and desired end result on the day. A clean car


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh dear just looked I have 5 as well


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

knightstemplar said:


> Favourite Raven?


Lusso Auto Bathe for waxes, Duragloss 901 or Zaino Z7 for sealants. Awesome shampoos these! :thumb:


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks Raven. Love duragloss 901 but I will have to try the others you mentioned.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> It is a slight bane of my life. But I like the choice as it is propably the most used product for me. Have a load of waxes but they only come out to play now and then and its the same with polishes etc but a shampoo is used each time.


I never thought about it this way, but your right!
Its the one thing I use every time !!

I better get shopping.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Lusso Auto Bathe for waxes, Duragloss 901 or Zaino Z7 for sealants. Awesome shampoos these! :thumb:


+1:thumb: and m&k shampoo


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

knightstemplar said:


> Favourite Ross?


Am not sure,Wolfs nano bathe,Dodo Sour power,Lusso oro to name a few.


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

Just went and counted them. I have 7. They all serve an intended purpose from stripping LSP to maintenance washing.


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

I've got 6 Shampoos:

CG Citrus Wash & Gloss (my favourite, also works for stripping off waxes)
CG Maxi Suds II (I mix it with Valet pro pH neutral Snowfoam)
CG Mr Pink (alternative to Citrus Wash, smells great and doesn't strip waxes)
Dodo Juice Sour Power (smells lovely, but I like the Citrus Wash better)
Dodo Juice Supernatural (didn't test it by now)
Stjärnagloss Tangerine Wash (I think it's the same as CG Citrus Wash with another smell)


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

roelliwohde said:


> I've got 6 Shampoos:
> 
> CG Citrus Wash & Gloss (my favourite, also works for stripping off waxes)
> CG Maxi Suds II (I mix it with Valet pro pH neutral Snowfoam)
> ...


Why you've said that ? You think it can strip wax at 1:64 ?


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

I read a lot about the stjärnagloss products and that they are out of the same factory as the chemical guys products. I tried both, the CG citrus wash and the SG tangerine wash and they feel the same at washing. I didn't try the tangerine wash for stripping waxes but I suppose it does if it's the same as the citrus wash. I use both with 20ml shampoo on 15 Litres water and they work fine without stripping wax.


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok thanks for your feedback ! I really love the tangerine too :thumb:


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice collection


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bristle Hound said:


> Wolf's white satin - my fave :argie:
> Britemax clean max
> Zaino Z7
> Espuma astro
> CG / DW extreme bubblewash charity shampoo (haven't used this yet) http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=262290&highlight=charity


A few changes since this post -

Z7 has been sold
Replaced with -

AF Lather
AB Banana Gloss (absolutely love this :thumb

So 6 at the mo ... :wave:
:detailer:


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

5 shampoos for me :


Stjarnagloss tangerine
Autoglym Bodywork shampoo
Autosmart Duet
Insta finish bug away
Turle wax zip wax


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

nice collection from the original poster

my shampoos so far are...
megs nxt - my show car shampoo only
megs ultimate - my summer shampoo
ag bsc - my winter shampoo
simoniz protection
turtlewax - for everyone elses cars

the next 2 i want to buy are megs gold class, used it before i found it really nice and CG wash n gloss, after reading reviews on here i want to try it


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

For regular shampoos I currently have:

Optimum Car Wash Concentrate
DJ BTBM
Lusso Auto Bathe
Victoria Wax Super Soap 
Wolf's White Satin
Wolf's Nano Shampoo
G|techniq G-Wash
CG Citrus Wash
CG Citrus Wash + Gloss (many people seem to love this, I do not)
CG Honeydew Snow Foam
edit: Prima Hydro Wash ( I forgot about this, I have it but haven't used it yet)

Among those the first three (Optimum, BTBM and Lusso) are my favorites. Most of the others probably will be traded or won't be replaced when I run out. There are a few others I've tried and no longer have. 

I also have ONR and Ultima Waterless Wash Plus for rinseless or waterless washes but I prefer to use the 2BM when the situation permits.

Among the shampoos I have not tried that I have heard enough positive comments about to pique my curiosity are 1Z Perls, BH Auto-Wash and Autofoam, Meguiar's D114 Rinse Free Express Wash and maybe AF Lather and/or the Angelwax products. Bilt-Hamber and Angel Wax have no distribution in the USA.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

i'm looking for a new shampoo, but unsure which one to go for?
i'm after something that compliments a black metallic, foams up well and adds gloss without stripping lsp. also ideal for hand washing as no pressure washer available.

can some of you guys help put me on the right path??

thanks!


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

deeman72 said:


> i'm looking for a new shampoo, but unsure which one to go for?
> i'm after something that compliments a black metallic, foams up well and adds gloss without stripping lsp. also ideal for hand washing as no pressure washer available.
> 
> can some of you guys help put me on the right path??
> ...


I don't think paint color is an issue with any shampoo. Either Optimum Car Wash or Duragloss 901/902/903 tick all the rest of the boxes.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

deeman72 said:


> i'm after something that compliments a black metallic, foams up well and adds gloss without stripping lsp. also ideal for hand washing as no pressure washer available.


Britemax CleanMax or Duragloss 901 bring out the best of my black Mazda RX8 paintwork :thumb:


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks guys! can't find any uk suppliers for duragloss 901? any suggestions?


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

deeman72 said:


> thanks guys! can't find any uk suppliers for duragloss 901? any suggestions?


Here or here :thumb:


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

cyanide69 said:


> Here or here :thumb:


shame,,, doesn't look like i4 detailing have it in stock and the other place want £4 delivery


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

deeman72 said:


> shame,,, doesn't look like i4 detailing have it in stock and the other place want £4 delivery


In stock here. :thumb:


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

cyanide69 said:


> In stock here. :thumb:


thanks again!

which one do you prefer out of the duragloss and britemax mate?


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

deeman72 said:


> thanks again!
> 
> which one do you prefer out of the duragloss and britemax mate?


A tough question, both give nice suds, offers great lubricity & rinse easily producing stunning results on black. :thumb:

Britemax shifts winter grime and salt with ease and smells of grapes.

Duragloss is a great allrounder and has a lovely cherry scent (or cough syrup)

Purely for better dilution rates, the Britemax just shades it, both choices will serve you well.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Serious Performance also sell the Duragloss http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,108.html


----------

